# 1/24th MODIFIED OVAL HARD BODY SLOT CAR RACING



## 00_forever (Nov 22, 2009)

_MODIFIED 1/24 & 1/32nd Scale NASSCAR & DIRT STYLE OVAL HARD BODY 
CLUB RACING ON LONG ISLAND ! LETS GO ! !_


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry I'm so far off 00. I'm in ohio and we race the 1/42th hard bosies on commercial tracks here. It's a blast and even more radical handling wise is the Parma Womp cars.

Good luck with your club racing

Gonzo


----------



## WallyJ (Oct 24, 2009)

we are you located on LI? please send me a pm!


----------



## 00_forever (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Wally,
Thanks for responding to My Post.
I sent You My tel. # , Please give Me a call regarding a Hard Body 1/24 th Club.
Sorry about the lengthy delay in answering Your PM to Me.
This system sometimes doen't work well.
Regards,George member name is 00_forever


----------

